# Success storys from 2nd FET from the same batch of embies



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi I am due in tomorrow for my FET, I had a failed FET in February and I am using my 2 remaining embies from the same batch, but I am not feeling positive about this at all. Anyone had success second time round from the same batch? x


----------



## MissV (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes!
We had twins from our second go - i was convinced it wouldn't work.
Good luck!


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for your reply xxx


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I had a fresh ivf which resulted in ohss, we transferred one grade a but bfn. We had 17 frosties. We then had a failed FET followed by a successful FET from the same batch. I am now trying for a sibling with my 4th cycle (third FET) from our little embryos created all the way back in 2010. Best of luck xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your story smileandbehappy, good luck too with you next FET   xxx


----------

